# Recommendation: MSI B450 Tomahawk or MSI B450 Gaming Plus?



## Metroid (Jul 11, 2019)

As per the title. I'm trying to decide which one to get.

MSI B450 Tomahawk = $125
MSI B450 Gaming Plus = $98

I will use it with a 3700x.


----------



## flmatter (Jul 11, 2019)

I have the tomahawk and am very pleased with it,  mine is paired with the 2700 and 32gb of ram.   No issues with it.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 11, 2019)

They both have very weak power delivery. I would seriously try to save a few more pennies and grab the Pro Carbon.

Alternatively: perhaps look on second hand markets? You can get great deals from people that have the upgrade bug (myself included!).


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 11, 2019)

The x470 prime pro is only 15 more than the Tomahawk (US) and has a real 6 phase vs 4 phase


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 11, 2019)

Here this LIST may help OP or anyone else that is thinking to go with cheaper mobo and Ryzen 3000 series........


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 11, 2019)

The tomahawk is a nice board, it gets my 1600 to 4.0 with zero trouble. I would go with the Carbon as the best overall B450 board, but both share the same 4+2 phase VRM.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 11, 2019)

flmatter said:


> I have the tomahawk and am very pleased with it,  mine is paired with the 2700 and 32gb of ram.   No issues with it.



Good to hear, quality / price  win here.



TheMadDutchDude said:


> They both have very weak power delivery. I would seriously try to save a few more pennies and grab the Pro Carbon.
> 
> Alternatively: perhaps look on second hand markets? You can get great deals from people that have the upgrade bug (myself included!).



Yeah but that one doesn't have where i live.



oxrufiioxo said:


> The x470 prime pro is only 15 more than the Tomahawk (US) and has a real 6 phase vs 4 phase



Where i live is $50 more, so for that price, i'm more inclined to get a x570 like aorus elite at $210.



Zyll Goliath said:


> Here this LIST may help OP or anyone else that is thinking to go with cheaper mobo and Ryzen 3000 series........



Thanks.



advanced3 said:


> The tomahawk is a nice board, it gets my 1600 to 4.0 with zero trouble. I would go with the Carbon as the best overall B450 board, but both share the same 4+2 phase VRM.



pcie layout is something i dont like on msi b450 tomahawk, sadly where i live that motherboard is not available, after the tomahawk only the x470 prime pro interests me but here is expensive $50 more, there is the msi b450 gaming plus, the cheapest with quality but it does not have a good heatsink like the b450 tomahawk but it has a better pcie layout.

There is this list here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/edit#gid=639584818

If I knew amd would not replace the am4 chipset then I could buy a high end x570 chipset, around $300, that would probably help in the coming years. If amd decides to behave like intel then gameover, buying high end boards every time is stupid.


----------



## lukart (Jul 18, 2019)

How much is the B450 Steel Legend?
Generally is a bit cheaper than tomahawk and just as good. The only problem is that doesn«t have flashback, so you need to make sure it has the latest bios.


----------



## denrick (Jul 23, 2019)

So what did you get, OP? The x470 gets my vote.


----------

